# 2x2 Blindfolded Example Solve Game



## iLarryTheOneLung (Apr 24, 2019)

This is exactly like the 3x3 blindfolded example solve game, just on a 2x2.

Let's get started with the first scramble!
U' F2 R' U' R2 U R2 F' R2

Y = (R U’ R’ U’) (R U R’ F’) (R U R’ U’) R’ F R

z' y' (2 pieces already solved)
Memo:


Spoiler



WoBbuffet CUp XHelicopter Basket



Execution:
W: D' Y D
B: R2 Y R2
C: R2 D' Y D R2
U: D Y D'
X: D2 Y D2
H: D' R Y R' D
B: R2 Y R2

Next Scramble: R' U2 R2 F U' R U2 R' F2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 24, 2019)

isn't this the same of solving 3x3 corners or just one-looking?


----------



## iLarryTheOneLung (Apr 24, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> isn't this the same of solving 3x3 corners or just one-looking?


Yeah.


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 2, 2019)

Interesting thread idea, although this is kinda just like normal 2x2 thread because you can 1-look solves, unless you wanted this thread to be only blind methods, then that would be cool.


iLarryTheOneLung said:


> Next Scramble: R' U2 R2 F U' R U2 R' F2


z’ rotation and see green face.
Track blue CLL, it’s opp-opp T case, and cancel sexy-sledge, for PBL there will be white bar right and yellow bar left, so I do double bars alg and AUF is U2.

z’ U R’ U’ R’ F R F’ U2 y’ R2 U’ B2 U2 R2 U’ R2 U2

Just using blind method:
D R2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R2 D' F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' - 7 switches

Next: F' R U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 14, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F' R U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 U'


* = R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R
z' y

D = F2 * F2
U = D * D'
C = F2 D * D' F2
U = D * D'
H = D' R * R' D
V = *
H = D' R * R' D

Next Scramble: F2 U2 F U R U R' F R2

Bump @ProStar


----------



## ProStar (Apr 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: F2 U2 F U R U R' F R2



Hm, was able to 1-look this one:

R2 F2 U F2 // 1st Layer - Pretty straightforward

U' F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R' // CLL - An alg I picked up a while ago, don't know many CLLs

// I didn't know what the AUF was gonna be, but I ended up getting lucky and not getting a +2


NEXT: F' U2 R2 U' R' U2 F R2 U2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: F' U2 R2 U' R' U2 F R2 U2



Tried to one-look. Here's my walkthrough:

Easy yellow face, I do an x' y' to setup the 1st face to L' U' L. Tracing the OLL real quick it's a U case with the oriented corners to the left. My normal alg is F R U R' U' F' for that OLL, but I can do F U R U' R' F' to prevent an AUF, which would complicate tracing. The CLL case is with two rows, one aligned on the oriented corners and the other row on the unoriented corners. I don't know that CLL, but I do know that the bar on the right(in this case red) does a U2(and gets oriented obviously), but stays together. Because the bar that will be on the U layer will be red and the bar on the bottom is orange, I can do a U' then the adj-adj alg, followed by a U2 AUF because red and orange are opposites. So the entire solution is:

x' y' L' U' L // Face

F U R U' R' F' // OLL

U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL

U2 // AUF

Success, yay 

Didn't time it because I'm bad at tracing


NEXT: F2 R' U F' R U R' F R2 U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: F2 R' U F' R U R' F R2 U'


* = R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R

z' y'

C = F2 D * D' F2
N = R' F * F' R
U = D * D'
V = *
T = R * R'
G = F' * F
S = D F' * F D'
X = D2 * D2

Next Scramble: F2 R2 U' F U' R' F2 U' F2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: F2 R2 U' F U' R' F2 U' F2



Ok, so there's an easy green face, and if I do an x' y2 then it's solved with L U2 L. I'll end up with a yellow bar on the left for the bottom layer. A quick trace tells me that the OLL will be a U into Pi. By tracing different stickers of the LL pieces, I can tell that after a U AUF I'll have a red bar on the right side of the Pi. This case is just solved with the normal alg, F (R U R' U')*2 F', which means I'm going to have a solved layer on top and an adjacent swap on the bottom. For me, I just cancel R2 into T-Perm with an R2 at the end to solve that case, with the bar on the bottom left. The bar's already on the bottom left, so no need for an ADF. I think the AUF is going to be U', but I'm not completely sure.

Another success, U' turned out to be the correct AUF 


NEXT: R' U2 F U R2 U F' R' F2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R' U2 F U R2 U F' R' F2


* = R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R

x y

L = F2 R' * R F2
M = F * F' (Y-perm)
V = *
D = F2 * F2
H = D' R * R' D
X = D2 * D2

Next Scramble: F U R U2 F R2 F U2 R2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: F U R U2 F R2 F U2 R2


* = R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R

x

G = F' * F
H = D' R * R' D
V = *
M = F * F'
O = R2 F * F' R2

Next Scramble: U2 F R' F U2 F R' F' R'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: U2 F R' F U2 F R' F' R'


* = R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R

x2 y

S = D F' * F D'
G = F' * F
J = R' * R
W = D' * D
P = R F * F' R'

Next Scramble: R' U F U2 R F' R2 F' U2


----------



## YPerm (May 9, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: R' U F U2 R F' R2 F' U2



z2

U2 Y' R2 U R' F R F' L' U' L U L' U' L U R U R' U' R' F R F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

I'm a very inefficient 2x2 solver....

Next Scramble: F' U2 R' U F2 R2 U R F'


----------

